# Venice Tuna, Marlin and Dolphin



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

Its been a little while since a post. Yes, I have been fishing but I have had enough time away from the boat to post. I have been remodeling the bathroom and the babys room trying to get ready for the new addition to the family that will be here in August. My wife and I are very excited, this will be our first.

Back to fishing..... I cant even remember the last time I made a post and I cant remember every trip so I will try to give you an idea of what has been going on, what we are catching and what we are catching them on.

I guess about 6 weeks ago, I was into so big fish offshore. The tuna bite was good to us and we caught some awesome fish. Many of them in the 130 pound range. These fish would eat a little different from day to day and it was like a new operation some days. I caught fish on huge hardtails some days, the next day pogies would be the ticket, next day it was poppers and chunks, it was fun but a little aggravating trying to figure them out every day. We also hooked up to 3 blue marlin and landed 2 of them on live bait and 60/80 fluoro. Always a challange but always a treat. I just met with justin to get my brand new Makaira pulling baits so we will start to focus a little more on the bill fish. Seems to be plenty of them around.

Over the last few weeks we have seen a few good dolphin, I would think by now we would have tons of them but it has been a slow start. Looks like they are showing up now and I expect the new few weeks to see more. The ones that I have landed have been on live bait and frenzy poppers but an Illander and a ballyhoo is always a good recipe. Marlin love these things too.

The tuna that we have been on recently have been a little on the small side but solid fish for sure. Live pogies and chunks have worked but we have been able to pick up a few small hardtails here and there and they are always good to use. In the weeks to come who knows what we will be catching them on.

It will suck now that we cant catch amberjack. These fish are always a good way to get the crew into a good mood. They fight like hell and are good on the grill. The big hardtail have just started to show up and AJ fishing was easy over the last few weeks. Red snapper is now open for a whole 40 days so we will make the best of that. Also, the area is full of big mangrove snapper. We had one the other day that went 11.4 pounds. That is a nice fish. A few cobia around right now. A dead pogie about 20 ft down has been the ticket for us but I am sure they will take a jig if they are there.

I have not come across very many good rips but you can start to look for them, plenty of scattered grass out there, when it gets together, it will be "on" for sure. You will be able to pick up some good dolphin, a marlin here and there and a few good wahoo on these grass lines. Not to mention, it will be a good spot to stop for bait on the way out.

Capt Gray is out on an Overnight trip right now. Im sure he will catch good fish but I get tired just thinking about being on that trip! haha, Im not tough anymore!!



Capt Josh Howard
​


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

i need a website or contact info.....looking for a charter and the guy i fish with is booked....thanks

[email protected] is my email


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.deepsouthcharters.com/


----------

